

Show HN: CloudDeck | A music discovery and listening tool for SoundCloud - kowdermeister
http://clouddeck.net

======
Borealis
You couldn't build something like this in HTML5? A lot of people will not
install Adobe Air (or Microsoft Silverlight, etc.) plus a desktop application
just to be able to search a crappy music service like Soundcloud.

~~~
kowdermeister
I could have, but my idea was to build a streaming tool that works outside the
browser and I don't have to worry about keeping my music collection up to
date.

I'm constantly working on improving this project the next thing will be a
mobile app with similar functionality.

------
pella
Is it working on Tablet ( or Phone ) ?

( iPad/iPhone/ Android )

~~~
kowdermeister
Hello,

It is a planned milestone to build a mobile/tablet version. Right now the only
mobile support is that you can access your playlists in the browser, which is
HTML5 audio enabled.

